
Securing Update Propagation with Homomorphic Hashing [pdf] - MrXOR
https://eprint.iacr.org/2019/227.pdf
======
est31
Already been discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19288633](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19288633)

